# Hope



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

there is reasons to keep up good hope.

Not everyone will swallow EVERYTHING..











A ray of hope!

kind regards everyone,

Be


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I hope you'll forgive me, but I can't quite make out what's happening in the image and the meaning of the phrase. can you help the less poetic among us?


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

what you see is what is called a "Blitzer".

This device is used to automatically "flash", take a photo and

deliver the evidence that someone was driving too fast.

In this case, though, someone used some kind of

detonating matter to "clear" the situation: The "Flasher" himself "saw the light".

And now he is no longer..

To me this certainly is a bit rude, but of course

it is fun as well (image HOW angry the speed driver must have been..)

... but the "red barn" is down the road... maybe someone related to that did it..



I hope this helps you to laugh too!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahoj,

How many balls do you hate the slingshot needed to make ready for him?


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

unkraut said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> How many balls do you hate the slingshot needed to make ready for him?


Certainly I didn´t do it!

And I can´t tell what generated the soundwave to do this..

 - but it´s nice to see!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

you might like to know what really happened to that "Blitzer"? -

I mean, I don´t believe in coincidence, but regarding what I
wrote on that pic, it´s ridiculous how close my guess was
compared to reality.

I implied that somebody simply blew that thing up

- But it´s much more simple..

That thing was struck and pulverized by LIGHTNING!

Simple as that! The box, including all the wires in the asphalt
and a nearby tree were blown away...  (A friend of mine, he´s
a cop, told me that forensics had no other explanation for the
vaporized cables .. they said 400kV "plus"  )

So even the thread title is right - some might say that the
allmighty himself heard some fast people´s prayers and helped
them out.. And it DID "see" the light.. literally



kind regards,

Be


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

That might be a touchy subject in some countries, our speed limit on the open road is 120km/h and due to our high accident rate especially during festive seasons, they were thinking about bringing that speed down to 80km/h even on the open roads. So basically most of us would not even get to 4th gear. Luckily they didn't impliment it other wise I think there would of been a few more of those speed camera's in our Country(South Africa) but then again you could probably just bribe someone. Our country simply put is rather crooked.

Tyrone


----------

